# New gas cap/tank design!



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

We spoke and Ariens listened. This new cap looks like a massive improvement over the way to complicated and I'll fitting older design.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

More...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

maybe for ariens yet nothing really new. my 2 year old toro lawn mower has the same type of cap, turn till it clicks a few times. as we transit to more auto like emission controls we will across every brand see these caps, vapor control solenoids, carbon canisters ,pc v's, vapor recovery tanks and of course EFI 
welcome to the new world . something dealers have been getting schooled on.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Several threads from years ago about the caps: Gas cap issues


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Another thread.....gas cap woes


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Still a metal tank though. Maybe in another 5 years they'll "improve" to back where they were 30 years ago.

Are the tanks still undersized as well?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

bisonp said:


> Still a metal tank though. Maybe in another 5 years they'll "improve" to back where they were 30 years ago.
> 
> Are the tanks still undersized as well?


YES same size as before on all 7 i saw at lowes today


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

This across the entire 2020 lineup?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Mountain Man said:


> This across the entire 2020 lineup?


Not sure but I know both part numbers.
Older cap is 52107500
Newer cap is 07500112
I know you are interested in other models than the Deluxe line so you might have to check with your dealer.

I also measured the tanks for depth and found that the Deluxe 28 (new) tank is at least 1/2" deeper than the Deluxe 30 (old) tank. The rest of the measurements are not that easy because of the shrouding that is in the way of getting exact dimensions.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is what the old cap looks like. Link to older fuel cap


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Will check around end of week. Looks like a decent design.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm glad they seem to have improved it. It's unfortunate that step 1 was to make it harder to use in the first place  My Tecumseh-powered one is from around 2000, it has a plastic tank that's around a gallon (plenty for me), and a gas cap that has never needed a moment's thought.

Presumably the changes involve cost, but also emissions concerns, as was mentioned. Only one of those can be fully "blamed" on Ariens.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i think it's more to stop the overfill spilling while along with controlling emissions . it's a going to happen issue as the emission laws for small off road engines get stiffer world wide. 
v twins have had more than singles for several years, vapor canisters, crank case ventilation systems, purge valves, and EFI which has been trickling down to singles also with areins being the leader in efi singles 

yet looking at the ops good photos i like seeing the grass filter and red marker saying don't overfill past this mark


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

captchas said:


> i think it's more to stop the overfill spilling while along with controlling emissions .
> 
> yet looking at the ops good photos i like seeing the grass filter and red marker saying don't overfill past this mark


Well, they got it half right. Now enlarge the tanks.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Just out hands on the cap for the ariens deluxe, and I like it. It was also on the compact 24, just different color. Have to find a platinum and pro now , but I'd expect they would change it on all models, not just the price point models.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The new cap is way better. Remember this thread? New owner, can't remove gas cap. I remember it like it was yesterday.......Cap won't come off


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> The new cap is way better. Remember this thread? New owner, can't remove gas cap. I remember it like it was yesterday.......Cap won't come off


Wow, never read that before


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I've now seen snowblowers at 3 retailers, and I have yet to see this new gas cap on any of them. At first I thought maybe it was just last year's stock but that wouldn't account for every single machine not having it, unless Ariens is shipping out old stock in my region.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Take a look at the model and serial number and the model year. The Deluxe 28 i saw at home depot with the new cap was a 2019 build date.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

What is the problem with the fuel caps? I have a 2015 Ariens Pro.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> What is the problem with the fuel caps? I have a 2015 Ariens Pro.


Imho, because some had issues and others didn't. 
Due to inconsistent manufacturing,
Some are prone to leaking and hard to take off and put on.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Imho, because some had issues and others didn't.
> Due to inconsistent manufacturing,
> Some are prone to leaking and hard to take off and put on.


Thanks... Zavie
When I bought my machine a little over a year ago, mine was hard to twist on and off. There was actually a little grinding type noise when I went to screw or unscrew the fuel cap. I put a little vasoline on the metal (?) I think it was... and it is smoother and a bit easier to turn now. I guess can deal and live with how it feels now... as long as it never leaks.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

bisonp said:


> I've now seen snowblowers at 3 retailers, and I have yet to see this new gas cap on any of them. At first I thought maybe it was just last year's stock but that wouldn't account for every single machine not having it, unless Ariens is shipping out old stock in my region.


Seeing we had 2 years in row with low snow, I've seen a lot of 2019 stock on the floors. 2020 trickling in, and saw the new cap on those, the small deluxe model. Still haven't seen a 2020 platinum or pro yet.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Kielbasa said:


> What is the problem with the fuel caps? I have a 2015 Ariens Pro.


If you have a Briggs on the pro, you won't have a problem. It only was on the LCT engines that had a bad cap design.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

A Honda GX motor gas cap cured my problem on my Platinum SHO 30. You can only replace the rubber gasket on the LCT cap with a Honda and it's ok.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Any idea if the new cap will fit last years LCT engine ? My Platinum, and the Pro I purchased last Fall also "weeps" gas from the cap. I was hoping for a B&S engine, but the dealer only had the LCT engines in the Pro's. The new one appears to be a "screw" type, compared to the "ears/tabs on mine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Badger9402 said:


> Any idea if the new cap will fit last years LCT engine ? My Platinum, and the Pro I purchased last Fall also "weeps" gas from the cap. I was hoping for a B&S engine, but the dealer only had the LCT engines in the Pro's. The new one appears to be a "screw" type, compared to the "ears/tabs on mine.


It will not, the new caps screw on as you noticed. One member said he took the rubber seal off a Honda cap and put it on the Ariens cap and that stopped the leaking. That would be less expensive than replacing the entire tank with this years model tank


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks, I didn't think it would just by the looks of it. I looked at a Honda cap, but ti didn't look like it would work. Glad to see that Ariens changed the design even if they kept saying there was no problem...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

legarem said:


> For those who still have this problem, I tried a big metal fuel tank cap from a Honda GX390 motor on my AX414 (Platinum 30 SHO) and it fit nicely with it's attached filter screen. The Honda fuel cap has a softer and thicker rubber seal than the LCT cap.


Found this on another thread, he used the whole cap.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks, I will look into that model Honda cap. I tried a new replacement cap from Ariens and that didn't solve the issue..


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Way cheaper than a new tank. There was a member who switched over to the Briggs tank for the larger capacity. Hopefully the Honda cap works.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

The problem with the stock cap is the hard rubber seal they use. The Honda rubber seal is softer and a little bit thicker. The Honda cap really ended the problem and if you don't like the chrome look of the Honda cap, take out the rubber seal from the Honda cap and use it on the LCT cap. I think Honda don't sell the rubber seal alone. Yo have to buy the whole Honda cap.


----------

